# Cannondale Los Dos 1997 -- that funny hook thing on the left chain stay?!



## akbucki (Jun 21, 2015)

I just pulled out from storage my 1997 Los Dos frame and am going to rebuild it for my wife's birthday present. It has been dormant for at least a decade and I am looking forward to a complete rebuild. Does anyone know what the left chain stay hook is for? I bought this bike in 1997 to do a New Zeland tour just at the time hydraulics and disk brakes were still rare and used by few. My recollection was that the sales guy told me it was for a disk brake...but never cared until now. I am unable to find any reference on it and the manuals and catalogs don't mention it!

Any ideas?


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

It's a mount for a drum brake.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes, for a drum brake, which now are becoming more rare and less common. I also believe the drum brake is no longer in production as a few years ago. 

Also, the drum brake was not considered a primary brake, but rather a drag brake for use on hills to prevent or working the rim brakes.

More common on road tandems.

PK


----------



## geronimo2000 (Jan 12, 2014)

Not exactly common, but drum brakes are still in production: Mad Dog Drag Brake

These are significantly lighter than the Arai (which used to be the standard) but seem to give the same performance and use the same hub threads and frame fittings.


----------



## akbucki (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks. Very helpful. It's all coming back to me now. A drag brake would have been a good add on a fully loaded tandem. I'll probably skip on my rebuild efforts. Appreciate the replies.


----------

